# Tips for manual trans removal?



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey there -

My transmission finally gave out (1995 HB, 5-speed, 2WD). I have a used tranny sitting in the bed of the truck, ready to install. This will be my first time pulling a transmission. I've read through what I could find in this forum, and I've got the Chilton's, but in my experience, that book won't be too useful.

So if you'll indulge me, I have a couple of questions before I get going, and I'm soliciting your advice on whatever else you think I should know.

- Can I just put the front of the truck up on jack stands, or will I need to put the whole truck up there?

- Will I need to remove the starter?

I've read threads here that deal with how to remove those bolts at the top of the bell housing, and I read another thread about blocking up the oil pan, removing the tail end mount, removing the dust shield by the drive shaft.

Basically, it seems like I need to remove the shifter, unplug everything electrical from the trans, drain the trans, block up the oil pan and trans, remove the driveshaft, remove the trans mount(s), remove the bell housing bolts, pull out the trans...

Thanks!


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

I have the same truck - when I changed the clutch I also removed the starter, disconnected the exhaust pipe and removed the torsion bars (because the tranny won't fit between them). I put the whole truck up on jack stands and used a transmission jack (cheap one from Harbor Freight). By the way, be sure to change the pilot bearing (that was the real reason I did all the work)! The whole job is doable and a PITA.

A 14 MM swivel socket was a big help if I remember correctly.

Good luck.

Tom


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Nelson. Although I know this is not exactly what you're looking for, it might offer some useful tips. 

Hardbody Clutch Replacement

Good luck, man!


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

What motor? 95 was the last year of the V6, so two motor options.

I just upgraded the clutch on my V6, 2 wheel drive and even with the oil pan off (also did my pan gasket) you still needed to remove or at least lift up the motor to get the trans out.


----------

